# Chaos warhound titan cheap! Only part built.



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Make: forge world
Model: chaos warhound titan complete with both arms. 
Condition: part assembled. Primed complete model. Inc certificate. 
Splits/swaps/px: yes/no/no will split the weapons only if a deal is made for just the body.
Price: £200 posted ONO this includes postage.
Pictures: to follow later today. PM me if your interested and want to see early.

Notes: me and paypal dont get on so cash on collection (inverness) bank transfer or cheque (wont post till this clears)


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

little late but pictures as promised










































and i'll throw this guy in at its current condition for an extra £20


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Damn I wish I could afford this!!! I'm skint D: Stevey, fancy lending me £200 at 0% APR? Also, I can't see the weapons in the pictures. I might just be experiencing selective blindness (Or idiocy) but could you get pictures of these too or at least point out where they are. My 18th is coming up and I might be able to afford it then.. But there's no guarantees and, well, I might just spend the money on something different.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Titans gone im afraid. Needed a quick sale and got one.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Damn that was quick! Congrats!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheers. Will be spent in a few days on airsoft gear lol.


----------

